# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2017 Updated Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Whitman Police Department*
Date: May 1, 2, 3, 2017
Location: Whitman, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

*Date change for the Merrimack College Class*

Host: *Merrimack College Police Department*
Date: June 5, 6, 7, 2017 - *New Date*
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call these departments for reservations.


----------



## FPDP1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't find a website for COBWEB. Anybody know where I can locate info other than calling?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just watch reruns of pacific blue, you'll be good to go


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

woodyd said:


> Does anyone know how much prior biking experience is needed for this class? I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but I might be interested in getting back into it, good exercise and what not. I know riding a bike is one of those things that's supposed to come right back to you but is COBWEB more geared towards experienced riders?


When I took it like 12 years ago, there were some folks there who clearly had no mountain bike experience. But they start everyone with the basics and work up from there.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

woodyd said:


> Does anyone know how much prior biking experience is needed for this class? I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but I might be interested in getting back into it, good exercise and what not. I know riding a bike is one of those things that's supposed to come right back to you but is COBWEB more geared towards experienced riders?


I wouldn't say you need a ton of bike experience but I would try to get conditioned to riding and being on a bike for awhile. They'll start you off slow and build you up with what they're going to teach you. When i went I had just completed a 28 mile Cancer Charity bike ride the day before and even though I had been training for it my quads were pumping battery acid by the end of the class.


----------

